# Zaino'd Pepper White R56 Mini Cooper S Correction Detail!!



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This stunning R56 MCS was booked in for a light correction detail to get it looking its absolute best ahead of potentially being sold. I know Pepper White well as MCC Milly has an R53 Cooper in this colour and the fact that I've never found time to correct that was compounded today after seeing how good this colour can look!! :devil:

The car was collected from the owners house - all part of the fully insured service - ahead of the detail.

Some before pics:


DSC00933 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00936 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00937 by RussZS, on Flickr

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Due to building temperatures I didn't get many pictures from the washing and decon stages, but here are the highlights:


DSC00938 by RussZS, on Flickr

IronX had a lot of fun on this car!!


DSC00940 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00941 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00942 by RussZS, on Flickr

After fully cleansing and decontaminating the paintwork, the car was moved inside to be fully dried, assessed for defects and paint thickness and various polishing combinations tested.

Generally the car was corrected with:

- Rupes LHR15E BigFoot, Yellow Rupes Polishing Pad and Zephir Compound
- Rupes LHR75, Megs MF Cutting Disc (3") and D300
- Rupes LHR75, Megs Yellow Polishing Pad (4") and Megs 205

Some of the correction shots:


DSC00949 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00950 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00955 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00956 by RussZS, on Flickr

The number plates were removed to reveal lots of grime and sticker residue. This was dealt with using Britemax AIO Max and AutoSmart Tardis:


DSC00969 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00977 by RussZS, on Flickr

Tardis used on the front plate surround:


DSC00978 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00986 by RussZS, on Flickr

Britemax Twins on the exhaust:


DSC00980 by RussZS, on Flickr

Dr Leather on the interior!


DSC00984 by RussZS, on Flickr

Milly kindly helped out!


DSC00985 by RussZS, on Flickr

After having a lack of luck with pressure washers, I returned my Nilfisk P150 and paid the extra for a Poseidon 2 which is a HUGE step up and a nice upgrade from my previous Kranzle K7 - however I now need another lance adaptor!!


DSC00989 by RussZS, on Flickr

After correcting, the car was moved outside for a thorough pressure rinse to remove any polishing dust:


DSC00990 by RussZS, on Flickr

The car was then 'blow dried':


DSC00993 by RussZS, on Flickr

Meanwhile after seeing how sharp the MCS was looking, Milly decided to wash her Cooper:


DSC00994 by RussZS, on Flickr

We finished up with Zaino:


DSC00995 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00996 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC00998 by RussZS, on Flickr

GTechniq C4 was used on the plastics:


DSC01000 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01001 by RussZS, on Flickr

Crystal on the glass:


DSC01019 by RussZS, on Flickr

and a final wipedown with Z8!

Some finished shots:


DSC01002 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01008 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01009 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01010 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01013 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01016 by RussZS, on Flickr

At this point the car was collected but the owner wanted to pop back later during the day so that we could get some pics in Tesco nearby. So off we went to Frankie & Bennys whilst waiting for the latest addition to MCC HQ - a red leather sofa 

However, it was in a bit of a state!


DSC01028 by RussZS, on Flickr

We used the awesome Dr Leather Cleaner, initially with a brush and MF:


DSC01031 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01029 by RussZS, on Flickr

and later with a DA to see what would happen (I'd never use this method on a customers car!!)


DSC01034 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01035 by RussZS, on Flickr

It worked surprisingly well!!

We called it a night there, but an impressive turnaround from the Dr Leather product - big thumbs up from me!


DSC01041 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next, time for some Tesco pics… 


DSC01042 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01045 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01047 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01051 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01052 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01053 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01059 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01060 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next up we have a step by step write up on a wheel refurb on a set of Edition 30 BBS Pescara's, a Correction Detail on a Candy White Golf GTI and a couple of 'vans'!!


DSC01058 by RussZS, on Flickr

A few more pics:


DSC01043 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01049 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01055 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC01062 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:..


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great stuff 

Nice work on the sofa!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Gents


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russ


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great job on mini, :thumb:.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks both


----------



## Godderz23 (Jul 19, 2010)

Love reading your write ups, great results.


----------



## andrewone (May 11, 2011)

Top work mate!! The units taking shape nicely!! I hope the new business venture works out mate as I'm sure it will!!
It's always good to know someone who you can trust with your car whether it be wheel refurb or spraying, will be giving you a call when I need some wheels refurbing!
:thumb:


----------



## MLAM (Jan 21, 2009)

Very nice turn around there Russ, it's amazing what a good machining can do to a what must be a early 2007 Cooper S?

I used to sell MINI's and always loved the Cooper S's as they have so much power in them and grip so well.

I bet this gave Milly a great opportunity to compare the R50 to the R56, not a huge amount in it but very different "Feel" of both cars.


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Very nice job on the Mini Russ! (the sofa too of course :lol :thumb:

Faysal


----------



## Prestige Detail (Aug 27, 2012)

Looks good buddy !






:lol:


----------



## Mint FRST (Aug 22, 2008)

This is my wife's car, long time lurker on here and unfortunately someone with currently little time to have a go myself due to current work and family commitments 

I would like to take this opportunity to thank Russ and MCC for the excellent work they did on the car. Having spoken to Russ at length regarding what he could do with it and confirming my requirements, I am pleased to say his knowledge and the service provided was excellent. The car was collected from my property and left in MCC 's possession whilst I took a short family break, I was assured the car would be well looked after and it certainly was. I was keep aware of their progress on the car and also contacted to confirm my requirements when any potential issues could arise i.e. the screwed and stuck on plates . The finish and results speak for themselves! :thumb:

Without doubt I wouldn't hesitate to use MCC's services again. Watch this space, hopefully my dads recent Jaguar XF purchase will receive some treatment and maybe my Ultimate Green Focus RS!

Posted off my IPad! My pictures and for those interested my Forsale advert to follow!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mint FRST said:


> This is my wife's car, long time lurker on here and unfortunately someone with currently little time to have a go myself due to current work and family commitments
> 
> I would like to take this opportunity to thank Russ and MCC for the excellent work they did on the car. Having spoken to Russ at length regarding what he could do with it and confirming my requirements, I am pleased to say his knowledge and the service provided was excellent. The car was collected from my property and left in MCC 's possession whilst I took a short family break, I was assured the car would be well looked after and it certainly was. I was keep aware of their progress on the car and also contacted to confirm my requirements when any potential issues could arise i.e. the screwed and stuck on plates . The finish and results speak for themselves! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the extremely kind words Chris - massively appreciated 

Thanks all!

Russ.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work son. A great shine from white.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job..very nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Very nice Russ:thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

Cracking work Russ and a testimonial from the owner fit for the website


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks mega Russ, nice shine restored to the white!

Does Milly not fancy swapping hers for it?! Cooper 'S' and all that?!


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

Excellent work as always Russ :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Lovely mate


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Anymore pics...................


Of Milly

Only kidding, great job btw:thumb:


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

nice job


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Amazing as usual mate! Been watching ur details on fb for a long time now and lovin it! I used to have a R53 cooper s and that was pretty decent to drive never had the pleasure to drive one of these yet though. Wonder how the turbo compares to the supercharger hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Good job, those pillars were pretty awful. Really crisp finish in the afters :thumb:

How are you getting along with the Rupes polishers? And the Zephir polish, how is it compared to let's say D300?

It's a good PW you bought there, the Nilfisk-Alto Pro series are good machines, very durable. It was a replacement for the K7 you say, you bought a faulty/used unit a while back right?


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## rdoyle21 (Jul 15, 2011)

Nice Turnaround!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there buddy :thumb:


----------



## Ben1413 (Jul 1, 2009)

Great work as usual!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Quality work Russ, keep 'em coming


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Excellent work Russ! Some crazy iron x action there as well which is always nice to see.

Tim


----------



## AdnanKhan (Aug 16, 2012)

Good work Russ, love seeing the industrial fallout being pulled away from the paintwork. Amazing at how effective some of these products are.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thank you all 

Russ.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome job, car looked great - C4 is really unrivalled as far as trim revival goes - I really am going to have to get some.... If not only for my wife's Leon and the dreaded large scuttle panel.

Great job though, liked the work on the Sofa too haha.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cheers Nick - totally agree! I've not tried DLUX yet though which also looks promising and is a bit cheaper.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Nice work yet again Russ, and also great to see some customer feedback on here!!!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

Very nice work, great 50/50 on the sofa!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, as always, excellent work and write up, im sure all agree.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Hands down, the best looking Pepper white MINI I've ever seen. When you see one on the road you wonder why someone would willingly choose Pepper White, but your time and effort has made it look rather special.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

Nice work though :thumb:


----------

